
QuiFFT: Amazingly Simple Fourier Transforms in Java - buildlove
https://github.com/mileshenrichs/QuiFFT
======
mruts
It's pretty trivial to implement like a 10 line FFT algorithm in haskell in
probably an hour or so. Had to do it back in school. So I'm not exactly sure
about what is so simple about this.

